

FBI seizes equipment, alleges plane hacking - ledgeditor
https://securityledger.com/2015/04/hacker-on-a-plane-fbi-seizes-researchers-gear/

======
geoelectric
I seriously wonder what possessed him to tweet that, especially given that he
already knew he was under scrutiny.

It strikes me as the tech equivalent of joking about bombs in the security
line--yes, technically free speech, but pretty guaranteed to have some
unfortunate results.

~~~
bfuller
He was seeking attention

~~~
jakeogh
As he should be.

